# Medieval pottery, clay pits, and canal/river craft - advice please.



## ALB2012 (Jun 14, 2013)

Can someone point me in a useful direction for guidance on pottery making, brick making and clay pit digging in medieval Europe?

My current WIP has an inland large town/city based on clay pits/pottery making and river trade.  
The river is large and wide, there is is also quite fast flowing in places, although there are many tributaries, inlets and minor rivers but I am not sure what kind of craft would trade along them. I am thinking of having some form of person made waterway such as a canal leading into the city - which would be easier, calmer and more navigable.

I did manage to source a bit of online info about pottery but although I have some info about coastal ships and boats I couldn't find much on river trading. It does get mentioned in earlier books but only in passing. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 15, 2013)

MedievalPottery

pottery -- Encyclopedia Britannica

medieval kiln design - Google Search (piccies for you)

canals and inland waterways (waterway) : Medieval revival -- Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 15, 2013)

If you have access to a university, go to their reference section (at most places, you won't need to be a student) and find the Dictionary of the Middle Ages. Lots of good stuff there. It's thirteen volumes!

Note this is *not* the Encyclopedia of the Middle Ages, a more recent but much more lightweight work (only a single volume).

What did you want to know about canal and river traffic? I may be able to help there.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks! I could probably go use the city library. I am an alumni of 2 unis but one was a LONG time ago, but if I can find my alumni card they might let me in The other is online but I can probably search. I hadn't thought of that!

The canal/rivercraft info is more  what kind of craft were used? How were they powered/maneouvered? What did they look like. 
The river (there at least) is large and quite vigorous so I am having a canal for the trade, or at least a quieter stretch. There are various towns and communities along the waters. There are a couple of coastal places further along.

Does that make sense?

I will have a look at those links.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, just for you, and just because I like Mythic Scribes so well, you get a preview. I'm working on starting a blog aimed specifically at writers of historical fantasy. It will debut in July. My approach is to write a blog post that is relatively brief and hits main points, then make links over to my Altearth site for full details and references.

As you will see, the web site is not quite ready to show to company, but it will be soon. What you find there, including pictures, is indicative of what you will find on each post. This page is way too long--I'll break it out between rivers and canals, at the least--but I hope you will find something useful there.

Canals and Rivers

-= Skip =-


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks. Will look at that in depth


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 17, 2013)

Was there a society in history that didn't have access to clay? I think there might have been some without clay but they traded or stole from those that did, so they had access.
And how did they survive if no clay?
More skins, less cookware?


----------

